# Cathargo



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

I have now been the owner of a Carthago for about 6 weeks and to date these are my tales of woe.

Problem 1
When I picked up my Motorhome from Lowdham it had a full tank of derv so was unable to see any problem, however on first filling the tank I noticed a drip of five of diesel on the ground. Oh well said I to myself (its ok to talk to yourself just don't answer back!) I must have overfilled the tank?. However each time I have filled up, the same problem but getting progressively worse until the smell of oil was in the cab. After speaking to George Pennell who had a similar problem I decided to investigate. Upon removing some inner panels I discovered oil had soaked into the cab area from a puncture at the base of the filler hose, what if it had been petrol. The Fiat hose is made of very light corrugated rubber.

Problem 2
Whilst driving down to Portsmouth the sun came out! dead ahead so in need of sun visor. Problem is the visor is positioned so far forward that I would need to be an Orangatang to reach the thing and when it is down its so far away that its only of use if the sun is dead ahead, 5-10 degree's port or starboard and its less than useless. Oh and when my wife went to use hers it came away in her hands. 

Problem 3
A cold water leak at the loo basin tap, what a pig of a job to fix that as the plastic feral on the tap was so poorly designed when I tighten the clip the leak got worse had to resort to some silicone sealant and a refit.

Problem 4
The silver screen that Carthago supply is for the 06 model and won't fit the 07 model because of the new type top hung rear view mirror fixing gets in the way, there isn't an 07 version yet.

ON the positive side, I wouldn't change it for anything else we love it and will love it all the more when we are able to fill up and head for the road.

Wobby


----------



## happygolucky (Jul 18, 2006)

*Carthago*

Hi Wobby. This is my first attempt at adding a reply, so hopefully it will work. We bought a Carthago I47 at the October 06 NEC show and took delivery in July 07. This is our first motorhome by the way. We have had a few problems that required us to go back to Lowdhams in November to correct (a bit of a drive from Bournemouth where we live) but to their credit they resolved them. The most serious was a water leak on the fresh water drain pipe between the floors. I don't know why there is a join in this pipe, but there is and it is under part of the floor that requires a lot of fiddling about. The most annoying was one of the fixing screws that holds the wing mirror on its plastic cup kept working loose and almost fell out.

Since getting back we have had a leak on the seal around the window next to the habitation door. I fixed this myself with clear mastic to save a another trip to Nottingham.

With regard to the insulation covers, we had the same experience. It wasn't until Rob Meakin explained that they are supposed to be fitted underneath the plastic cups that support the side mirrors that we managed to fit them. Because this creates a real fuss if you want to take them down during the day my wife retailored them so they can now be rolled down across the front without having to slide them out from behind the mirrors each time. I got hold of some extra suction cups by ordering them locally to hold the covers in place at the side of the van, as you will discover the elastic straps that are sewn in won't work properly on either side of the van.Hope this helps.

We are taking the van to be checked tomorrow as we have a recall from Dometic on the tech tower. Also it is going to Fiat next week for the 5 recalls to be sorted on the Fiat base.

Despite the gremlins we are very impressed and pleased with it.
Regards
Brian


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Brian I suppose on a big hand build that incorporate so may parts there is bound to be some hiccup. The biggest problem is having to make such a long return journey for minor and in your case major fixes.
I've asked Lowdham to post the diesel hose down to me and I'll replace it myself, in fact it would be cheaper for me to buy the hose from a Fiat Dealer than to make the return journey. As for the silver screen, like you if I can't get a replacement then its out with the sowing machine. George has wrote direct to the sale director at Carthago a man he got to know whilst visiting the Factory, with a drawing of how he feels the screen should be made. Have you joined the Carthago UK association, people power might get Carthago to listen to our views! as I am sure they don't get much feed back from the dealers.

Wobby


----------



## 113969 (Jul 3, 2008)

hi

we have had a chic Ti for 8 months. Sun visor also came off in my hands!

Do you belong to the carthago owners club? unfortunatly I only have a lap top which i use either with free wifi ie McDonalds or as now in a public library. my problem is I can access their site but i cant communicated through their web link as it requires outlook express.
If you have an e-mail address or if you could forward my e-mail address to them i would be most grateful. [email protected].

Many thanks, I love our van, we live in it full time!


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bruciebabes
Yes I do belong to the club and will be at the Germany meet this year. We have had quiet a few problems which I hope to take up with Carthago at the factory. Some of the faults would have been with equipment but other are down to design and build, however we are not put off our Carthago just a little, shall we say put out!

1st fault Control panel on fridge failed, Fixed
2nd Oil leak in van from damaged filler hose, Fixed by me new hose supplied
3rd problem with balance flue on water heater, fixed by me new type terminal supplied.
4th front near side double glazed quarter light outer glass shattered 
5th A day later front screen split. 4&5 repaired in France after £50 worth of phone calls and a 3 week wait, both in warranty. the quater light failed because the sucker which stabilises the wing mirror has a steel pin within which punched though the glass. I have replaced both for much larger suckers
6th built in TV very poor sound quality due to speakers facing into steel mounting box
7th chrome shower waste came away so now the shower OOO until its replaced
8th air-con has not worked since picking up the van demo showed it was blowing air but in winter didn't check that it was cooling.
9th the folding blinds are developing pin holes along each seam
10th the support for the side part of the L shaped seat is very poorly constructed and is not very comfortable to sit on
11th the mechonisiom for the large Hiki fell apart had to repair it works OK for now! however the sliding fly screen keeps dropping off its rail due to poor assemble
12th If the sliding screen is drawn across the bedroom as we do when showering, it blocks the warm air outlet set in the side of the bed which in winter is a pain. 
13th the unlucky one, the habitation door doesn't always fully unlock when opened from inside. If one doesn't check and goes out shutting the door as we have done without the key thinking the door is unlocked then your stuck and it isn't easy to get back in. I managed to gain entry by removing the plastic hinge pins from one of the small Hiki's

We are currently on line at my brothers house in the Dordogne were we will remain till the end of Aug. my own private Aire in the heart of the countryside.
NB.
The fiat side of things has ran like a dream most impressed with the power and smoothness of the engine, just a small amount of reversing judder. 

Wobby


----------

